# My First Bow Harvest



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

today i harvested(and recovered) my First deer with a bow today. 20 or so yd shot, double lung,heart (4cut holes in each) and it was a passthrough. deer ran 25 yds and realized she was done. fell over and was expired. 
now heres that sad part...yesterday, i saw a doe with her two little fawns. these fawns were suckling from the doe (which dosen't seem normal, but i know its possible). anyways, today, the doe i killed was accompanied by her two fawns. i donno if it was the same family, but regardless, the emotions i felt while watching these fawns mourn their mothers death was almost overwhelming. i understand that death comes upon every earthly creature, but the manner that she was killed (by my goldtip muzzy combo) makes me feel bad, which is normal. every deer i have killed in the past has gone with a prayer, and a sign of my respect. either way, i am very happy that i finally have succeeded at harvesting a deer with a compound bow...i will post pics asap. 
good luck to all.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a picture.....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...that is a great looking doe. Good eatin!!! I understand how you feel. That is what hunting is all about. Personally, I feel remorseful to some extent with all the deer I've killed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your deer!! Nice job.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice deer congratulations


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Saugeyeslayer (AKA Deerslayer ) on a fine kill!! You will most likely go on to take more deer over the years but perhaps never one more memorable than that first one.

It may make you feel better to know that those fawns should be able to feed themselves at this point. I have often seen them nursing or trying to nurse in October. Most times the mother is trying to discourage them because she is weaning them.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Those kids will be fine. There was a mother and two fawns in the woods I hunt the last few months. Mom got killed last week and the kids seem to be fine. I see them every night


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice deer. I dont think I could ever bring myself to shoot a doe with her fawns, I guess I just have to big of a heart. Good job to you though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations, on the deer. The feelings you had have been shared by many a true sportsman. Your now joining the group.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks guys, and thanks misfit for editing the big white space  .
very proud...and now i can catch a break. only mature bucks for me now...unless its to picture perfect to pass up mabye. now i can focus on school and work as opposed to whackin a deer on the weekend. she will be mighty tasty. 
im sure the kids will be fine too. my prayers are with them forever. may they have a swift recovery from the loss. 

thanks dale, i feel honored to join the successful bowhunters club.
i have shot deer with a shotgun though. i knoe how it feels emotionally, my first expereince with this was when i was about 12 opening morning when i dropped a big mama doe.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ill be there next week to get the kids, don't worry!!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

kyle, you know all about whackin little 6month olds. it sure wont be hard to get one, they are polluting those woods
.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice Job! Its is always a good feeling getting ur first Bow kill I know i will never for get mine..... Well i posted my first two bow kills on Bucks and Does and it is Two Nice Bucks that i won the big buck contest with and one is a buck eye big buck ... Please leave comments and tell me what u think... Nice Job with the bow kill Now ur Hooked for life 
Dan


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

hey bigbuck. you use a crossbow to get those deer or a compound. you said you were 13? jeez, those are nice.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job on the doe and a quick is the best you can ask for and you did that. I've always been thankful over the years I've been fortune enough to fill my tags. As for the lactating mother doe, I got a big doe during gun season still had suckings on her. I picked out the biggest one of 6 deer and took her. The problem I had that year was after I checked her in I seen another hunter picking up one of the babies with it's four feet between this guys two hands and flipping it in his trunk. It could not of been 60lbs. It was the last day of gun and he just needed to fill his tag, whatever. I have taken a couple of 1 yr olds and one button because he was missing a front leg from an earlier shot. But never a yearling. I've also scoped a couple small ones this year and ended up shooting them with the camera and leaving them walk and me with the enjoyment. Hope you enjoy the hunt in the future.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

i have no problem with killing a sixmonth old. it sounds brutal, but its no different that taking a mature buck or doe. its all about maintaning homeostasis. i'd just rather not pay 70 bucks to process a 60 pound puppydog deer.... as unethical and irrash this sounds, the best thing to do in urban enviroments is thin out the population as best you can- regardless. thats what multiple urban tags are for. think of the threat a deer poses on citizens of a large city such as columbus. not only auto collisions. just last year my best friends 80year old sculptor, holocaust survivor, grandpa, was attacked by a deer that broke through the window and went berzerk. this has to happen at least once a year in columbus injurys or not, exspect some property damage. and imagine the hundreds of dollars wasted on damaged landscaping. deer arent meant to be living in highly urbanized enviroments. its just not healthy for a deer herd.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

im not trying to draw argument, its just my 2cents worth. tell me what you think?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Exactly what you said about wasting the $70. on the butcher processing. But still I at least like to give them a year for the size and not be selfish on filling the tag. It was human thing to take out the injured yearling and I did not mind doing it. And I have processed my own deer in the past.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Great shot! We should never take killing an animal lightly, but still try not to think of it in human terms of feelings. I doubt that the "kids" actually did any mourning. They had to adapt to a change in their enviroment, but it isn't the same as if a human child lost their mother. The deer feel no emotion, they just react instinctively.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

stumpsitter said:


> Great shot! We should never take killing an animal lightly, but still try not to think of it in human terms of feelings. I doubt that the "kids" actually did any mourning. They had to adapt to a change in their enviroment, but it isn't the same as if a human child lost their mother. The deer feel no emotion, they just react instinctively.





i donno about that...its debateable whether or or not animals feel emotion, but the manner the fawn was bleating created an "illusion" of emotional pain.
im sure they are fine though. they have to be able to adapt. thanks, i was proud it was a good shot too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The urban permit was invinted for yearlings/does. There is nothing selfish about it. Urban deer pose a threat to themselves and others. I just wish I knew how to process deer efficiently!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

kyle, are you going out this weekend?? i wanna mabye go down to millers or mrs.potters...get some rattling in,mabye a grunt,and put out some doe pee-pee...for those curious deer to smell. i dont know of any big boys at the petting zoo as of now, unless you want to whack-a-doodle a yearling, then i would suggest going elsewere.

Anyone else seen anything big out there yet?...Anyone tried rattling?
good luck.


----------

